# Lutheran ESV Study Bible



## SolaGratia (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this Bible?

or

Any thoughts?


Sample: http://www.cph.org/pdf/esv/esvsf.pdf

and 

Purchase Info.: cph.org: ESV Deluxe Reference Bible - Concordia Edition by CPH


----------



## shackleton (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the Concordia Lutheran Study Bible in NIV, it is the same as the NIV study Bible that is so popular except with a few notes that pertain exclusively to Lutherans. 

The NIV SB came out with a new edition a few years back it has been updated to include the majority of the notes from the Lutheran version. Maybe this is the same thing but in ESV.


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 2, 2008)

It's an ESV with the Small Catechism and Morning & Evening Prayer included. It may have some introduction to it, but other than that it's a straightforward ESV. Not at all like the NIV study bible that Concordia has been offering for years.


----------

